# AvP2 over Hamachi (can't get it to work)



## Darkstorn42 (Jan 11, 2007)

So I am trying to play some AvP2 with some friends over Hamachi and we can ping each other, but the servers will not show up on eachother's comps. Though the server will show up on computers in the same network, but not computers over Hamachi. 

I have forwarded all the AvP2 ports AND the hamachi port and it still won't work. I am at a complete loss, I spent an entire hour searching to see if other people had solutions, but couldn't find anything. I am running Vista and my friend is running XP (we triend using 2 XP machines but it didnt work.)

Any suggestions would be appreciated, and also I will try my best to answer any questions about the situation if you think you might have any ideas.

(we are running the same version of AvP2, and I have played with other people on a physical wireless LAN)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you not able to create a local server though the games own Online lobby?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Unfortunately Sierra pulled the plug on the public servers, so Hamachi is really the only way to go.
Have you made sure all players have their Firewalls off (or Hamachi and AVP2 added to exceptions).

I could only find 2 cases of people with the same problem after a bit of Googling. Their problem was that both players were trying to use the same CD-Key, so make sure each player has their own copy of the game.


----------



## Darkstorn42 (Jan 11, 2007)

hmm that is odd, because we are all using the same CD-Key when I do it on the physical LAN but it doesn't work over Hamachi. I'll try this and hopefully it works.

It also occurs to me that the game doesn't ask for a CD-Key when you perform the installation. So if neither of us have put in a CD-Key will that solve the problem?

And yes, Hamachi creates its own network under your windows setting and you can just shut off windows firewall there, and we also have it added to the exceptions.


----------

